# 80% protein from powder? how bad?



## bradLee (Aug 11, 2011)

How bad is for me to get almost  of my protein from powder? I have  6 to9 50g protein shakes a day, mixed in 50%water and 50% fat free milk. I do eat solid food like rice, fruit, veggies, oatmeal and I was thinking to try to eat more chicken and fish , but my problem is that I hate to cook and prepare  meals


----------



## rennybig (Aug 12, 2011)

bradLee said:


> How bad is for me to get almost  of my protein from powder? I have  6 to9 50g protein shakes a day, mixed in 50%water and 50% fat free milk. I do eat solid food like rice, fruit, veggies, oatmeal and I was thinking to try to eat more chicken and fish , but my problem is that I hate to cook and prepare  meals



Is definitely better if you get some of your protein , or more than you  take from shakes, from food. There are o lot of food with an excellent source of protein..like chicken , eggs etc


----------



## nicmarine (Aug 13, 2011)

Bro..your diet of solid food sucks. Whey is absorbed quite fast and mixing with milk helps a bit..You could at least blend up casein powder or just plain old cottage cheese.


----------



## 8mm (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't believe that such a high percentage of your protein consumption is whey powder.. the majority of your protein should come from solid food, is not so hard to cook, it can be funny


----------



## bradLee (Aug 16, 2011)

I can cook really good, But I hate this stuff


----------



## K1 (Aug 16, 2011)

8mm said:


> I can't believe that such a high percentage of your protein consumption is whey powder.. the majority of your protein should come from solid food, is not so hard to cook, it can be funny



I agree.....


----------



## slippery (Aug 17, 2011)

Try a tune shake. Also you can try some cottage cheese , put in some pb and milk and you're set


----------



## bradLee (Aug 18, 2011)

slippery said:


> Try a tune shake. Also you can try some cottage cheese , put in some pb and milk and you're set



will be a major improvement if I will put cup of cottage cheese in the blender with some milk and some whey? I will try with tuna too


----------



## wifi75 (Aug 19, 2011)

A good idea is to get slow protein,  because if there's no immediate demand, it will be burned for energy. The body cannot store dietary protein, it can only take it's time with it
.


----------



## vip0 (Aug 22, 2011)

bradLee said:


> How bad is for me to get almost  of my protein from powder?
> 
> I don't know bro. this is not sounds good.I prefer to get my nutrients from food sources. I only drink 2 protein drinks a day


----------



## breck48 (Aug 23, 2011)

I prefer to get a lot of my protein through whole food sources. All my shakes are from tuna, chicken,salmon and eggs


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree food would be better then powder just because of all the other 
good things food has in it aside from protein. Also keep in mind if you 
have quality protein like Synthepure, you can cook with that also and 
add it in to what ever you are making to boost its protein content.


----------



## skeoch (Aug 26, 2011)

J4CKT said:


> I agree food would be better then powder just because of all the other
> good things food has in it aside from protein. Also keep in mind if you
> have quality protein like Synthepure, you can cook with that also and
> add it in to what ever you are making to boost its protein content.



:yeahthat:


----------

